# window well pulled away from foundation



## geauxgirl1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Basement window well fills up with water and then pours into basment. Dug out window well but still fills up. Installed a downspout extension. Helped some. Looking closer, the metal window well has pulled away from concrete foundation and left about a 3 inch gap. Rain water pours into well through that gap.

 How do I repair?


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 25, 2011)

Since there are no pictures, I will assume the source of the water is the downspout and not drainage from the yard or something else. Resetting the metal window well flush with the foundation wall will not solve your problem. You need to get the water away from the foundation. The best way to do this is to divert the downspout water to the street. This means digging a trench and laying 4" drainage pipe under the sidewalk and through the curb, allowing the water to drain into the street. (There are contractors who will cut the concrete for you.) Alternatively, you could pipe the water to a catch basin away from the foundation. Ideally, the window well should have a drain pipe starting at about 4" below the window down to the weeping tile along the base of the foundation (6 to 7 feet down). But not many builders do this. They just put a few inches of gravel in the bottom of the well and hope you don't notice until after the warranty period.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 30, 2011)

Since a window well just sits up againt the foundation it's highly unlikly that's the real reason waters getting in. If someone just digs a hole and sets the window well in place without some sort of drain for it,  all you have done is form a pond for water to collect. Not sure what type well you have but most should have been Tap-Coned to the foundation so it will not move. If it's a block or brick one then someone did not form a footer before installing it.


----------



## itsreallyconc (May 9, 2011)

*we used to install w/w covers - not sure if the apron stores carry them but worth a check in,,, drains can be installed in w/w's but that will require digging & drainage*


----------

